# Would any London based Urban's be able to put me up for a night week after next?



## madzone (Jun 16, 2012)

I've just found out that Doris Salcedo is exhibiting at the White Cube and she's one of my dissertation artists so I really ought to go. It finishes  on 30th of June though


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)

If you bring smallgirl, I can entertain and look after her when you're at the White Cube, if you need.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2012)

I PMed you but MrsM seems to have it covered. 
COuld come and say hello if you are Brixton way though, if I am not in work that day


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)

We can fight over her


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2012)

I wasn't totally sure I could do it so your reply is good. 

I was going to say "you can av er" but then decided that it was a bit rude


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)

btw, I have a very comfortable sofa bed. If you bring smallgirl she'll have to kip with you though.


----------



## madzone (Jun 16, 2012)

Gosh, aren't I the popular one  PM's _and_ messages on FB. Smallgirl isn't coming, I wouldn't inflict London on her yet.

It's not definite that I'm coming. I might have to put everyone's name in a hat 

Definite shortage of fit men offering though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll take back my offer, as long as I get a bit of your bosom


----------



## madzone (Jun 16, 2012)

Which bit?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 16, 2012)

madzone said:


> Gosh, aren't I the popular one  PM's _and_ messages on FB.


And there was me, thinking "Bastards! I thought she'd have to beat back the offers with a big stick and twenty minutes later no-one's replied. She already knows she can stay with me, anytime, but I'll spell it out in case she thinks U75 has abandoned her."


----------



## kittyP (Jun 16, 2012)

madzone said:


> Gosh, aren't I the popular one  PM's _and_ messages on FB. Smallgirl isn't coming, I wouldn't inflict London on her yet.
> 
> It's not definite that I'm coming. I might have to put everyone's name in a hat
> 
> Definite shortage of fit men offering though


 
I do a good line in dressing up as a man in a monocle


----------



## madzone (Jun 16, 2012)

Works for me


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 17, 2012)

You could share yourself out an hour at a time. we could even wheel you in and out on a hospital bed
are you going to make a personal appearance somewhere?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 17, 2012)

madzone said:


> Which bit?


in the middles


----------



## madzone (Jun 17, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> You could share yourself out an hour at a time. we could even wheel you in and out on a hospital bed
> are you going to make a personal appearance somewhere?


I'm not sure. I'm thinking of maybe trying to do it up and back in a day now.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm washing my hair that day anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2012)

Are you sorted? I finally have the space for a platonic guest  Plus I'm on the correct side of town


----------



## scifisam (Jun 18, 2012)

_And _you have a standing offer of sofa space from me. Perhaps us rejects should meet up in the pub when you're up, so we can commiserate.


----------



## madzone (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd consider it a lucky escape if I were you.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> I'd consider it a lucky escape if I were you.


Get in there...


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Get in where?


----------



## bmd (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> Get in where?


 
There!


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

There on the stair?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2012)

_Where_ on the stair?


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Right there!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2012)

A little mouse with clogs on!  Oh, I declare!


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Going clip clippetty clop on the stair.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yeah


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2012)

What shall we do _now? _


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Ummmm....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2012)

*drums fingers*


----------



## bmd (Jun 20, 2012)

We could carpet the stairs?


----------



## keithy (Jun 21, 2012)

You can stay at mine, lots of cider and minge


----------



## madzone (Jun 25, 2012)

Stair carpeting, cider and minge! I get all the best offers


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

I am no longer able to attend London this weekend due to massive financial embarrassment. 

 <--- Me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2012)

madzone said:


> I am no longer able to attend London this weekend due to massive financial embarrassment.
> 
> <--- Me


*does not like this*  (((madzone)))


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2012)

I will pay for it


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok - looks like I'm coming after all. I'm making myself dizzy here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2012)

madzone said:


> Ok - looks like I'm coming after all. I'm making myself dizzy here



Is krtek paying? It's a trap!


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Is krtek paying? It's a trap!


Yeah, I'm staying at the Hilton now


----------



## madzone (Jun 26, 2012)

krtek isn't really paying for me  

Just thought I'd better add that


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

I could never afford you, tbh


----------



## madzone (Jun 27, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I could never afford you, tbh


Give it a bit longer and you can have mates rates.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 27, 2012)

you are gonna be so cross with me madz


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2012)

madzone said:


> Give it a bit longer and you can have mates rates.


----------



## madzone (Jun 27, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> you are gonna be so cross with me madz


Why?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 27, 2012)

don't suppose you fancy another trip on july 17/18/19th?


----------



## madzone (Jun 27, 2012)

I dunno. Maybe. Probably not


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 27, 2012)

curses foiled again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 27, 2012)




----------

